# new algae showing up



## wicca27 (Oct 13, 2008)

hello all if i have posted here it has been a while but i need some help. i have a new kind of algae showing up in my tank. it started growing on the decor but its not showing up in little spots on the gravel randomly. it looks like one of those green scrubber pads and has a ruff texture when i pulled it out of the tank. i dont know where it came from or any clue how to get rid of it. can some one please help me nip it in the bud befor i have a carpet in my tank. thank you so very much wicca


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

It could be Beard algae, a type of cladophora.
Can you post a picture of it?
Also provide water parameters and tank and ligting info.


----------



## wicca27 (Oct 13, 2008)

my tank readings are
ph:6.5
nitrite:0
nitrate:55
hardness:153
alkalinity:46
temp:80

i use ge daylight bulbs in a 4 foot silver shop light and a total of 80 wats with a color tem of 6500 for each bulb

http://s161.photobucket.com/albums/t214/wicca25_2007/fish/?action=view&current=algae.jpg

http://s161.photobucket.com/albums/t214/wicca25_2007/fish/?action=view&current=algae1.jpg


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Itrs not the type I thought it was from your description. Looks more like a hair algae that can be pulled up un clumps. It is a type of cladophora and I now of nothing that will eat it.


----------

